# Skype Datenbank (main.db)



## PcJuenger (11. August 2014)

Hey Leute, ich habe ein kleines Problem:
Für meine Freundin will ich ein kleines Programm schreiben, dass ein Skype-Chatprotokoll modifiziert und als Textdatei speichert. 
Eine super simple Lösung wäre es, sie einfach den gesamten Text kopieren zu lassen und es dann mit dem Programm zu ändern. Das würde mir jedoch an die Ehre gehen, also suche ich nach einer komfortableren Möglichkeit. Bisher herausgefunden habe ich, dass Skype seine Protokolle in der Main.db des jeweiligen Nutzers speichert, also in einer SQL-Datenbank. 
Leider habe ich mich bisher noch nicht mit SQL beschäftigt, daher fehlt mir die Möglichkeit, spezifisch aus der Datenbank auslesen zu können. Kennt sich jemand von euch damit aus? Kennt ihr Programme, mit denen ich mir erstmal eine Übersicht über die Inhalte der Datenbank schaffen kann? Hat scho einmal jemand von euch mit Datenbanken zu arbeiten?


----------



## Mothman (11. August 2014)

Ich arbeite täglich mit SQL-Datenbanken, weiß aber auch nicht wirklich wie man das am besten anstellen könnte eine db-Datei auszulesen. Würde aber mal behaupten, dass das mit VB.NET gehen müsste.

Es gibt ja auch schon fertige Softwarelösungen (hab davon aber keine getestet): 
Skyperious
oder
Skype Logs Reader/Viewer (.dbb and main.db files)


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2014)

Ja ja... "FÜR meine Freundin", schon klar...


----------



## PcJuenger (12. August 2014)

Ich habe nicht vor, ihre Protokolle auszulesen, falls du das damit implizieren wolltest Herbboy 

Hmmm fertige Software ist nicht ganz das, was ich im Sinn hatte, da sie ja nicht exakt das kann, was ich möchte :/


----------



## tapferertoaser (12. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht vor, ihre Protokolle auszulesen, falls du das damit implizieren wolltest Herbboy
> 
> Hmmm fertige Software ist nicht ganz das, was ich im Sinn hatte, da sie ja nicht exakt das kann, was ich möchte :/



Mir würde nur allgemeingültig einfallen, habe von SQL nicht wirklich Ahnung hatte es nocht nicht so wirklich in der ausbildung , du brauchst erstmal ein Programm um die .db einzulesen, also mySQL, dafür müsstest du dir dann ein paar abfragen schreiben, was aber vermuttlich vorraussetzt das du die ganze main.db zerpflücken musst um zu finden unter welchem Header(heißt das da auch so ?) die Verläufe gespeichert werden, um dann mit einem SQL Skript gezielt dise abfragen zu können, das kann man dann sicherlich auch in ein kleines C# oder C++ oder auch Java  Programm packen, wobei ich aber vermutten würde, dafür braucht man Visual Studio, weil "freie" Programmierumgebungen warscheinlich mit der SQL Bibliothek nichts anfangen können.


----------



## PcJuenger (12. August 2014)

Naja, habe mich inzwischen ein wenig in der Insel schlau gemacht, anscheinend unterstützt Java auch SQL, was für mein Vorhaben ja durchaus von Vorteil ist 
Mit den Headern hast du Recht, ich weiß eben nicht genau, wo und wie in der Datenbank die Verläufe gespeichert sind, deshalb hatte ich eben gehofft, dass einer von euch vielleicht schon einmal die main.db durchwühlt hätte :/


----------



## MisterSmith (13. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> ....ich weiß eben nicht genau, wo und wie in der Datenbank die Verläufe gespeichert sind, deshalb hatte ich eben gehofft, dass einer von euch vielleicht schon einmal die main.db durchwühlt hätte :/


Dies ist jetzt ohne Gewähr, da das schon einige Jahre her ist, aber damals habe ich in einem SQL Editor die main.db geladen und die Daten in wenigen Minuten gefunden.

Und man konnte die auch mit dem Windows-Editor sehr leicht einsehen, ist aber wie bereits gesagt schon relativ lange her, daher kann es durchaus sein, dass dies nicht mehr so einfach ist.


----------

